# Trying to restore apps via Titanium Backup on the ICS LEAK for HTC MECHA 7.00.605.2 - lines through apps?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

For some reason when I'm trying to restore the User apps that I have on my sd card backed up - there's lines through them, I'm not sure exactly what that means, if that means I can't restore the apps or not... but could someone help?

I skipped adding my Google account so I could restore the apps right away, THEN sync data between my Google accounts.. does this have anything to do with it?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> For some reason when I'm trying to restore the User apps that I have on my sd card backed up - there's lines through them, I'm not sure exactly what that means, if that means I can't restore the apps or not... but could someone help?
> 
> I skipped adding my Google account so I could restore the apps right away, THEN sync data between my Google accounts.. does this have anything to do with it?


lines through your apps in the TiBu list just means that those apps are backed up, but not currently installed on your phone. google account sign in has nothing to do with TiBu app restore, backed up apps are on your SD card and restored at high speed via the shell, not the play store.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks man, problem solved


----------

